# Confused on if i still love my husband or not



## mixedup123 (Jul 18, 2011)

my husband and i have been together for 7 years and 2 of them we have been married. Since we got married i have felt like he doesnt feel he should do anything romantic or sweet in gesture unless i ask specifically. I have to plan every date, anniversary, trip, and all he will say is ok. He never seems excited about anything and i do not like having sex anymore because it is boring and un-emotional/pleasurable. 

I feel terrible because i just dont feel like doing anything phsycailly or sexually with him (including kissing) because i feel like he should try harder. He has all these freinds that i feel are more important to him then me and he still to this day says i just see what i want to see. He has this one best freind who i feel i might be falling for but that is only because he is charasmatic and caring like my husband used to be and i think i just want my husband to start acting like that again. 

I dont know how to get through to him about this because when i tell him he says he will try harder to show that he is still in love with me but he never goes through with it. 

I always am having dreams and daydreams about other men, espeically his freind and i still am confused on whether i truly have feelings for his freind or just want an emotional connection with my husband and that freind is my husbands first priority (in my eyes). 

Anyone else having feeling like that could help me figure out something to tell him or a gesture to get my husband to realize that i am more important and try and relight this marriage?


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Tell him about your feelings for his friend and answer questions and state your feelings calmly.and honestly. This kind of problem does have potetial to wreck.your marriage.permanently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

mixedup123 said:


> my husband and i have been together for 7 years and 2 of them we have been married. Since we got married i have felt like he doesnt feel he should do anything romantic or sweet in gesture unless i ask specifically. I have to plan every date, anniversary, trip, and all he will say is ok. He never seems excited about anything and i do not like having sex anymore because it is boring and un-emotional/pleasurable.
> 
> I feel terrible because i just dont feel like doing anything phsycailly or sexually with him (including kissing) because i feel like he should try harder. He has all these freinds that i feel are more important to him then me and he still to this day says i just see what i want to see. He has this one best freind who i feel i might be falling for but that is only because he is charasmatic and caring like my husband used to be and i think i just want my husband to start acting like that again.
> 
> ...


Married Man Sex Life

You can send him to the above link, but I think you also need the His Needs Her Needs approach about meeting each other needs.


----------



## mixedup123 (Jul 18, 2011)

And i would if i was sure i do have feelings for the freind. . . I could never see myself with his freind i just really like how that freind treats women and how when he is around my husband my husband seems happier in general. My husband lights up around him and is sweeter to me. That freind just brings out the best in my husband and i do not know why. . .


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Tell him you are attracted to the other man. It is an opening to discussion that begins with a small shock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

